# Seasoning new burrs



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

So it has just dawned on me that I should be receiving my shiny new Mazzer SJ burrs this week and they might have to be seasoned. Having never had to replace burrs before I have never had to consider seasoning burrs. Do they need seasoning? If so can I use cheap supermarket coffee? How much coffee? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

ask your local roaster for some stale beans to do it.

the grinder will still work until it's seasoned but you'll notice that the settings change as the burrs bed in.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you have some stale beans use them but do not knock yourself out trying to season them. They grind coffee from new, not as well as when they have had a few Kgs through and bedded in. You cannot just keep feeding beans through to season the burrs, there is a run and rest time for the motor see the sticker on the machine (eg 1 min run 30 sec rest ), do not continually run the grinder as it will over heat the motor.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I ran 2kg stale Kenko beans through my Macap (75mm burrs) by grinding 250g at a time. This takes about 30- 40 seconds with about a minute rest in between.

I think it took another couple of weeks and couple of KGs before i was happy with the consistency. Although i used all the coffee i ground in this time.

It seemed to produce a lot of fines when the burrs were new. Smaller burrs probably wouldnt take this much to bed in.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

See my only issue is i go through a Kilo of beans every 3-4 weeks so it could take me a while. Think sourcing some stale beans might be the way forward.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would just use the grinder as normal and have fun experiencing the journey of slowly improving burrs


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Wouldnt bother Kyle. Both my SJ and Royal (Garys Ex, lol) had new burrs put in by myself and never really had any issues from day 1.


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Recently replaced my burrs on the SJ, the consistency was decent some small adjustments needed but not more than normal on a daily basis.

The first couple of shots had some small residue on the bottom of the cup, nothing to serious !


----------



## Jonboyfitz (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi All, reading this post/string offered me a level of hope. I ordered a set of ceramic burrs for my Vario, fitted and calibrated to the Q2 position as recommended. Even at Q2 and a couple of steps finer I am getting an inconsistent grind and when brewing the shot comes out fast. Would a bedding in period still be the same for these burrs/grinder? I feel somewhat frustrated. Thanks All

Jon


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

It's my understanding that seasoning of burrs doesn't affect the grind quality but only the through put ie. if on a timer getting a consistent weight of grinds dispensed once the burrs are seasoned.


----------



## Jonboyfitz (Jul 7, 2020)

Hmm, getting mixed messages here... so why are some saying you need to put a certain amount of coffee beans through to get the right consistency? If that isn't the case then I have duff burrs? Which I find hard to imagine.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Jonboyfitz said:


> Hmm, getting mixed messages here... so why are some saying you need to put a certain amount of coffee beans through to get the right consistency? If that isn't the case then I have duff burrs? Which I find hard to imagine.


I'm no expert and I don't know why some are saying that but it was the tech guy at Ceado who was saying that seasoning didn't affect grind quality.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Here's a link

https://www.wholelattelove.com/blogs/tech-tips/seasoning-coffee-grinder-burrs


----------



## Jonboyfitz (Jul 7, 2020)

OK thanks Jason, will check out the link


----------

